# 10x50 Vortex Viper HD binocs, like new, $575



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys I am selling these 10x50 Vortex binoculars because I am buying the 12x50 Vortex Razors.

There is nothing wrong with these binoculars. They are in perfect shape and have been lightly used. They have been stored in a Badlands bino case the entire time I have owned them. I paid $685 new for them with tax 6 months ago.

Text is best 8016237429 or email at [email protected]

High-resolution phase-correction coating

High-definition lenses for super-sharp 
resolution

Scratch-resistant ArmorTek lens coating

Rubber-armored for maximum durability

Vortex™ Viper HD 10x50 Binoculars feature fully multicoated lenses that increase light transmission by using multiple anti-reflective coatings on all air-to-glass surfaces. Roof-prism construction delivers greater durability and a more-compact size. High-definition, extra-low-dispersion lenses with a phase-correction coating enhance resolution and contrast. They're also coated with scratch-resistant ArmorTek™ that repels oil and dust. Rubber armor provides a sure, nonslip grip and adds shock-absorbing durability. Multiposition eyecups twist up and down for custom eye relief.


----------

